# The Greens: Model No. for refrigerator & oven cooker



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Assistance required from those who are staying at The Greens.

If you have the model no. of the Ariston refrigerator and oven cooker, kindly let me know as we are looking for some spare parts for the fridge. 

As for the oven, d temp setting indicator has been "wiped off" clean, hence do not even know how high or how low shud I set. 

Both fridge and oven cooker are Ariston brand and they were the original units provided by Emaar.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I cannot help you with the fridge as I suspect that the model number is actually behind the fridge and as it is fitted, I cannot access the back. I've lost count of the number of times that Emaar has come out to fix my fridge. I eventually went out and bought a new one just to save myself the worry as it was not uncommon to find that the fridge had stopped working during the night!

The oven I have has the following serial number: FB51 A1 IX

HTH


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I cannot help you with the fridge as I suspect that the model number is actually behind the fridge and as it is fitted, I cannot access the back. I've lost count of the number of times that Emaar has come out to fix my fridge. I eventually went out and bought a new one just to save myself the worry as it was not uncommon to find that the fridge had stopped working during the night!
> 
> The oven I have has the following serial number: FB51 A1 IX
> 
> HTH


Hello Maz25! 

TQ for your kind help but I am still unable to find any manual/user guide online for the oven cooker Ariston FB51 A1 IX. Do you hv a hard copy of the manual? If yes, wl u b so kindly to send me a scanned copy? 

As for the fridge, ours are still working fine (I hope! We wl only move in this weekend) However, d previous tenant was quite rough in using the fridge. So many cracks and even d thick glass shelves was broken into halves. The fruit/vege drawers even had big holes in it. Man, I hv never seen so many 'not so fatal" damages in a fridge. That was why I am looking for these plastic spare parts, not so much on the operation spare part. Phew....  Wish I contacted you earlier, I might as well salvage some of your old fridge spare parts! Hhahhhaaa! 

Looking fwd to haring from you soon rgding the oven cooker manual.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, there were no manuals for any of the appliances in the apartment. I believe that if you go down to the Emaar Office in The Greens, they will provide you with a copy (not sure whether you'll have to pay for it or if they'll hand it over for free). Your landlord should also have been given a copy of all manuals when he took possession of the property.

The Ariston fridge has been nothing but a nightmare for me. I got it fixed but after the last time, I just switched it off and have used my new and very reliable fridge since. I also got a dirty fridge with missing shelves and I got the maintenance guy to come and clean it and then desinfected it to within an inch of its life! You should contact your landlord and get him to sort out the fridge - it's his fridge after all, so his responsibility! You should also make sure that you have noted the condition of the fridge and taken pictures - you definitely do not want to be accused later of having damaged the 'already damaged' fridge.


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Our fridge is clean and still usable, despite cracks here and there. But can't say much of the oven. They did clean the oven again as per our request but not to my satisfaction yet. Guess I hv to do it myself. 

Oh yes, we took a pic of everythg (incl chipped floor tiles) and marked it with big red circle indicating the defects. Prepared a nice visual report too. Thought this kind of documenting job shud be done by Crown Relo agent, but to rely on them wud be like waiting for the gold to drop fr the sky. 

Oh, if you know any of your neighbour who may want to dispose their old Ariston fridge, do let me know. 

Thankx Maz25!


----------



## caralyx (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello Maz25!

Hmm....what I actually is a clear picture of the labels for all the cooker knobs.

I thk the pro cleaner used such an abrasive detergent that they wiped off almost every character of it! 

Will you kindly snap a few closed up pics of the labels and send it to me? Pls? 

Thanks a bunch, Maz25! 

 Caralyx


----------

